# Jack Daniel's Pen Display



## JoeOCNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, not sure if this goes here, or pens, or wherver, but what do you think ... 

The front piece of wood under the bottle is a spare blank cut to fit, and the pieces under the pen are pieces from the original blank the pen was made out of notched so it wont roll off.


I know my carpentry skills arent that great, but it's my first one


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 11, 2011)

so that's what a FULL bottle of Jack looks like.....

not a bad idea, maybe incorporating a glass would be nice.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 11, 2011)

:bananen_smilies046:

I'll DRINK this this pen! Fer shure dudde!


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

I bought the base at the local craft store, they didnt have one in between sizes... the other one was much bigger and the whole thing got lost in it, but if this sells, i might just invest in the uncut wood and make them myself.

Thanks for the likes


----------



## randywa (Feb 11, 2011)

Just a thought but this place supplys barrels for several whiskey makers. I'm sure cut-offs are available. Just thinking out loud.http://www.barrelsoffun.com/


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 11, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> so that's what a FULL bottle of Jack looks like.....
> 
> not a bad idea, maybe incorporating a glass would be nice.


 

I've never seen a JD bottle with a cap on it. First thing we do is throw that cap away.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 11, 2011)

Great display.


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 11, 2011)

You know I like this.
Jim


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't drink thats why the cap is on the bottle.. altho I might have gotten slightly intoxicated while turning that pen 

Thanks again Jimm1!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 13, 2011)

Should be displayed with a shot glass containing the beautiful amber liquid.
You don't drink -- heck, we can drink it for you. :biggrin:
Nice work all around.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 13, 2011)

Do you have a better link for the barrel parts; I didn't see anything.
Wouldn't mind having some from Booker Noe's.


----------



## randywa (Feb 13, 2011)

GaryMGg said:


> Do you have a better link for the barrel parts; I didn't see anything.
> Wouldn't mind having some from Booker Noe's.


 
I'll call them tomorrow and see what I can find out, then let you know. I've hauled 20-30 truckloads of barrells from there to a lot of places. They always have a huge ( read really, really BIG) pile of cutoffs.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 13, 2011)

The link you posted seems to only have gift "barrels" -- containers with various items within.
A search of their site for Whiskey or Wood doesn't return any hits.
Thanks.


----------



## JoeOCNJ (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, i sold the pen today, so now i have to get the lights, im not sure if the whole under-lighting of the bottle is going to work or not.. 2 LED's didnt barely do anything to it, gonna try for a 4 or 6 strand next and see what happens.. But worse case scenario, this beautiful stand could be yours WITH the bottle of JD, for a mere $50.00 as is or slightly more with lights.. lol!!!


----------



## randywa (Feb 14, 2011)

randywa said:


> Just a thought but this place supplys barrels for several whiskey makers. I'm sure cut-offs are available. Just thinking out loud.http://www.barrelsoffun.com/


 
Forget I mentioned this. It seems as though they aren't there anymore


----------



## markgum (Feb 14, 2011)

guess you would have to be 21 to buy this.  ARGH... the trouble with being 19 (again).!!  :biggrin:


----------



## avbill (Feb 14, 2011)

WEll I have a bottle of Jack Daniel's   80 proof whiskey when I was just 21.  Its never been opened Andy  NEVER!


----------

